# What are your "daddy-friendly" dipes??



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

We're struggling w/ getting DH to do diaper changes







: We use 95% pfs and wool and he just can't seem to get the folding down







So I'm looking into getting more "daddy-friendly" dipes. We have 3 Wonderoos, 1 Cutie Bunz pocket, and 3 VB AIOs on the way







. DH can do snaps







What do you use??


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

We used to use Fuzzi Bunz for dh-dipes and he really liked them. Then we got a VB AIO and we sold all the FBs and ordered more VBs. He really likes not havint to unstuff them (I would prestuff the FBs) But my dh is pretty good with most dipes, he can snappi a prefold better than me so long as it's the right size (preemie prefolds don't fit 11lb babies :LOL) He just likes ease of use


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

We have a few Mutts AIOs that dh reaches for every time. He really likes how trim they fit dd and he prefers snaps to aplix. I am looking into some Bum Ware front snap AIOs for the future, since dd is close to 30 lbs and the Mutts won't fit forever.


----------



## sarakay2 (Mar 17, 2004)

My DH prefers one step dipes. HH prestuffed, VB AIOs, Honeyboys and I have a Jellybean aio on the way. He has snappied, pinned and folded but given the choise, he wants aplix.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Husband friendly dipes :LOL ? My DH has changed a grand total of one of Sarah's diapers. That was into a prestuffed Fuzzi Bunz so I guess those are husband friendly. I think the Very Baby's are very friendly. A DH should be able to figure out the aplix really easily. Probably any diaper that has aplix and doesn't need to have attachments or be stuffed would be a husband friendly dipe.


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Dh always grabs the prestuffed fb's.


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

happy heineys. I have about six and dh will change diapers happily. He calls them "his" diapers. The velcro is very easy for him - its just like a sposie. He actually changes our son every morning when he wakes up out of his fuzzibunz into one of 'daddys diapers' before he leaves for work


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

FBs and VB AIOs.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have bumkins and prefolds and they were to difficult for Dh so I got VB AIO's from mommys little sweetie which is easier then I also have motherease one size he puts those on Dd with a wool cover.


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

Right now dh uses mainly prestuffed happy heinys or bummis with prefolds already laid in them. I don't really like the happy heinys. They are prints and wick terribly for us.

For the next baby, dh will either use wraps with flats laid in, or I will buy some bum-ware aio. He is awful with snaps.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

We use mostly fitteds and wool and snappied prefolds and wool. He goes for the fitteds every time. He rarely uses my AIO's (except my harry potter FMBG. If it's clean he goes for that.)

His favorite diaper is a Geisha Girl RB FLAG. He LOVES that dipe.

Forgot to add that when he is home he does about 75% of the diaper changes!

Tammy


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

My DH thought Honeyboys were the coolest thing every when we had them (of course, I don't have them anymore because I had to sell them to pay for my wool addiction







so he just folds and snappis like a good boy now).







He's all about being as sposie-like as possible.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

Dh's favorites are the Bumkins AIO's. Although sometimes he complains because the velcro is so strong and really holds to the fold over tabs.







But at least he changes diapers


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colorful~Mama*
happy heineys. I have about six and dh will change diapers happily. He calls them "his" diapers. The velcro is very easy for him - its just like a sposie.


My dh loves HH too... He did put a motherease onesize on Emilio one time- coverless.. I thought it was cute. Once I explained that Emilio COULD go coverless at home, well, then he didn't pick up a MEOS again... DH has given me over $100 at a time when there were sales on HH. He nearly cried when coverthemoon closed, but auroradiaperco opened after that, so he was ok. (both local to us).

BTW, my nearly 16 yostepds, will hunt through the whole diaper bin for a Little Lanes side snapping aio... not that it is any easier, really, but he loves the black diaper with the bright yellow bees on it. It is his fav. He showed it to his girlfriend. :LOL


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for replying







I'm really hoping that the VB AIOs work well cuz DH says I can get more if they do







: HHs really didn't do it for us when we tried them, so I sold those. Hmm.... I'm gonna have to look into other AIOs..... must....feed....the addiction :LOL


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

dh will always go for the BBH aio with the jet planes or the aliens if they're clean. but he'll use just about any aio or fitted - though he can't always figure out what needs a cover and what doesn't.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

The ONLY diaper my dh will put on is a FCB. He does not care if it is a fitted or an AIO or a wool cover, but that is it. He says I can buy as many new diapers as I want, al long as then are FCB





















. (now to just find them). My stash is down to a dozen 7th heaven babies diapers, CPF and FCB and a few FMBG AIOs. I did buy some newborn FMBG for the new baby, but am trying to find as many FCB 0s as I can - so he will change the new baby.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

For the first year or so dh always chose the aios, but since then he has branched out to fitteds and covers, usually wool. He is getting pretty good with matching up diapers with covers, but needs a little more practice with choosing pants to go over whatever set he uses. He will sometimes use a night time cover during the day and then try to fit some tiny little pants over that; pants that I only use with a trim aio.

He would probably still pick aios first, but I explained about letting dds bum breathe with fitteds and wool when possible so he is fine with that.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

VB AIOs


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

prestuffed fb's but that's all I have. I am going to buy some vb aios and I have one lonely bum-ware aio but I'm holding off until she outgrows her smalls. 7 months and counting...









I taught him how to use fb's one night but he took my thigh snap recommendations as an absolute and she had a bleeding welt once. MEN. Did you not notice it was tight?!? But for the most part he's okay. I'm going to leave the vb's and the bum-ware in the changing table in her room since that's really the only time he changes her.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

aplix little beetles are his fave. he'll also use a bum-ware/very baby AIO if he doesn't put pants on her but mommy says it's too cold for that right now!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Dh loves FBs. He knows what they are, knows they need no cover, etc. He tends to get confused otherwise. He calls the FBs 'his' diapers.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

My dh did great at first with Kissaluvs and covers, until I added AIOs and pockets into the mix and he got all confused. Then he stopped changing diapers. Now if he is going to have to change one I leave a Happy Heiny out for him.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

My dh is excellent about the diapers. He prefers aplix - in fact his favorite is a free tester fitted from soft wraps with aplix. Nothing special about it but it is the only aplix fitted we have so it holds a special place in his heart for its ease of use - with an aplix fuzbomb over it. The thing is - he can't figure out the aio's. He knows what to do with a wonderoo. But we have 4 other aio that he will put on her, then put a wool soaker on over them. Overkill. It doesn't matter how often I point it out to him - dipes get covers. Period. Men and their linear thinking. I don't care - better overkill than under. :LOL


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
We use mostly fitteds and wool and snappied prefolds and wool. He goes for the fitteds every time. He rarely uses my AIO's (except my harry potter FMBG. If it's clean he goes for that.)

His favorite diaper is a Geisha Girl RB FLAG. He LOVES that dipe.

Forgot to add that when he is home he does about 75% of the diaper changes!

Tammy

Same here! My dh always reaches for fitteds (mostly SOS) and wool.







I have a whole slew of aplix AIOs (Very Baby and Bum-Ware) and I use them more than he does! :LOL

When he is home, he does a lot of the changes, too. Usually more than half.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

fuzzibunz (prestuffed, of course) were always good & AIO's can't fail!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

He uses everything wool, fitteds, AIO's but I like it better when he uses the AIO's (honeyboy, VB AIO's, Bum-ware, mudpie) just because for some reason he doesn't snap the fitteds on snugly enough or gets the wool covers on snugly enough and then we have leaks! He sure tries, though!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

He loves the VB AIO's though our one lone Honeyboy is his absolute favorite







. The more aplix, the better, for him :LOL. Though he has been known to put fitteds on when he *knows* she is wearing wool pants (i.e. I've pointed it out), it is a rare occurance. And tonight I did catch her in a Nightlight w/o a cover under her jammies after bath.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Short answer is I don't know as we are new to cloth, but my plan is to prestuff pockets and leave them at his place so he can use them.

Long answer is that dipe changes have long been a bone of contention in our coparenting relationship (read: he doesn't freaking do any). Initially we planned to do cloth, but my babydaddy was decidedly unhelpful in the diapering dept, and I felt overwhelmed and resentful, and someone gave us free sposies, so cloth fell by the wayside.

Initially he said the smell of urine/feces made him nauseous. In the past several months he has stopped outright *refusing* to do changes, but the stack of sposies at his house stayed basically the same while mine diminished rapidly.

Part of my return to cloth is about accepting that he is a diapering loser







: and deciding that I want to diaper my baby *my* way.

So hence the lovely new stash of cloth and the stack of pockets soon to be installed in my babydaddy's current sposies drawer.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

my dh hates cloth diapers, but he said, "Hey, this one's pretty okay" about the Bum-Ware I bought. We have two now and the non quick dry one (birdseye and still dries pretty fast) is super easy for him, he even does the doubler if it's already in there. :LOL I am waiting for my tax refunds to order more BW AIOs. I love them.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

My dh didn't like prefolds very much, after we tried pockets and AIO's. He realized his life would be a whole lot easier if he just gave me money and let me buy a whole stash of pockets :LOL so that's what he did







show your dh what could make HIS life easier, and then tell him you need funds to fulfill *his* diapering need..


----------



## M2K (Sep 8, 2004)

My husband uses whatever we have, fuzzi bunz, side snap fitteds and wool, whatever, it's when we take her diapers to grandmas, where we have issues.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I started buying fitteds because my DH could not get the PF fold down. He prefers fitteds and longies. He gets confused about AIOs even though I keep them in a seperate drawer. So lately he grabs whatever and tops it with longies. Yesterday he was off and I was working. I think he used AIOs all day topped with wool. He packed her diaper bag when we went out and it was all FMBG AIOs and he had her wearing KnitWitz longies LOL

He gets confused when I have regular pants on her and he changes her diaper. He never goes for a trim one or a trim AIO so usually I will find her regula pants in the wash and longies on her again. LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

DH will snappi a prefold or a fitted and a cover or any thing really....... He dont care...... He is also the best poopy diaper rinser ever....HE wants as little of the poop in the washer as possible....... :LOL but he prefers quick and easy velcro aio only in solid colors............but he is defintly the snappied prefold king.........


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

DH will use whatever is clean and in the basket at the time. HE sometimes asks me which cover i'd like over it if i'm home









I refuse to let him "need" specific dipes. He agreed to go cloth with me so he can use the dipes we get


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aplix or snaps! Basically, anything that doesn't require a snappi or pin. I always kept a half-dozen pre-stuffed pockets for him to use if I was out, b/c he'd let T sit for a looooong time before a change, and the fleece pockets can take that a lot better than an AIO or regular fitted. I also found as T got older that DH preferred a fitted with the soaker only sewn at one end (like a firefly, for example) so that the poop was easier to dump/rinse.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

All of them !!

DH "gets" prefolds (thought his folding leaves something to be desired - bless the man, he tries), pockets, fitteds, AIOs !


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kunama*
DH will use whatever is clean and in the basket at the time. HE sometimes asks me which cover i'd like over it if i'm home









I refuse to let him "need" specific dipes. He agreed to go cloth with me so he can use the dipes we get









While I agree that I'm not going to buy dipes specifically for him, I recognize his strengths and weaknesses. Folding is a weakness :LOL If I can make it easier for him to help w/ diaper changes and the such by buying dipes that both he and I enjoy using (like hopefully VB AIOs), then I would much rather do that









DH







that we use cloth and if he must, he will fold a pf. BUT, I'd much rather him use something he feels comfortable w/ then have poop rolling out or pee running down DS's leg b/c of a too loose pf


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

I was going to say it was fuzzi bunz, hands down. Then I realized that, in our house, those are the mommy-friendly dipes. DH is actually better at folding a prefold and pinning than I am, and he's a pro at fitted and covers. I always grab the pocket dipes.


----------



## Annalisasmom (Jul 9, 2004)

DH uses wonderoos in a pinch but he FINALLY got the hang of CPF


----------

